

If China loses faith the dollar will collapse - dreamz
http://business.rediff.com/report/2009/may/06/if-china-loses-faith-the-dollar-will-collapse.htm

======
smoody
If the dollar collapses, then people will no longer be able to afford goods
produced in China (or good produced anywhere else for that matter). In that
case, wouldn't such a collapse put China's economy into a tailspin?

